# Police phone tree message



## punisher73 (Mar 13, 2008)

With all of the police threads floating around I thought I would post this.  I wish our department would use this voicemail system.



> Hello, you have reached the Police Department's Voice Mail. Pay close attention as we have to update the choices often as new and unusual circumstances arrive. Please select one of the following options:
> 
> To whine about us not doing anything to solve a problem that you created yourself, press 1.
> 
> ...


----------



## Drac (Mar 13, 2008)

punisher73 said:


> With all of the police threads floating around I thought I would post this. I wish our department would use this voicemail system.


 
LOL..


----------



## shesulsa (Mar 13, 2008)

Nice.


----------



## jim777 (Mar 13, 2008)

Funny stuff  It reminds me of that bit from The Simpsons:

'Hello, and welcome to the Springfield Police Department "Rescue Phone"! If you know the name of the felony being committed, press 1. To choose from a list of felonies, press 2. If you are being murdered, or are calling from a rotary phone, please stay on the line._(Bart presses four numbers on the phone)_ You have chosen- "regicide" If you know the name of the King or Queen being murdered, please press 1...'


----------



## newGuy12 (Mar 13, 2008)

Haha  I bet you could come up with a good one for tech support, too!

If you have just smoked a whole bunch of crack and can't get your email now, please put the phone reciever back into its cradle now...


----------



## terryl965 (Mar 13, 2008)

That was simply brillant.


----------



## Andy Moynihan (Mar 13, 2008)

Self-Arrest Form:

http://www.eastpointpolice.org/SelfArrestForm.htm


----------

